# Ladies, what is it about your husband.....



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

.........that just builds instant sexual tension and drives you wild?

I'm not just talking about sexting,or romantic gestures.
I'm talking about the " man " stuff about him , the way he looks,smells or the way he walks or whatever.

What makes you want to "jump" him, like right now, when he does it?
........................................
Edit: It does not really have to be your present husband, it could be our ex husband, boyfriend etc. Whichever man had that impact/ effect on your primal urges!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Referring to my recently-ex husband, HIS SMELL.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We are not married but will answer anyway,

His smell, smile, height, broad sexy shoulders, hard as steel thighs, the way he looks in a suit or equally as good in jeans.
And the real winner is his voice, sexy OMG is it sexy.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

When he's confident.


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

I know this may sound corny, but his mind knowing he desires me. His d1ck and its instant reaction when I am around or by the sound of my voice. The way he looks at me and the wink he gives me send chills down my spine.


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes (Oct 10, 2012)

Sometimes it's when he's not even trying to "entice" me. He won't even be looking at me or he'll be busy doing something, and I'll admire him from afar. The way he's concentrating on something or the way he stands..just his overall masculine-ness (lol) will get me going. Other times, the way he looks at me or how his voice sounds when he's all hot and bothered, I just love it.


----------



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

My SO is a blue collar guy and that drives me crazy. When he comes home all dirty from work, watching him work on his truck or my car. He's also in the army and when he puts on that uniform, that is the ultimate for me, he could ask me to do anything when he has that on, it is unbelievably sexy. 

More than anything though is when he gets in a take charge, ravenous mode, where he wants to rip my clothes off and throw me on the bed, that makes me want to do it right back to him and that's when it is the most intense.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I love the smell of his deodarant mixed with his natural "man" smell. I usually just stick my nose right about neck level and inhale. Total turn on. Also being picked up in a big hug. I am talking literally swept of my feet. I like knowing my man is strong.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

underwater2010 said:


> I love the smell of his deodarant mixed with his natural "man" smell. I usually just stick my nose right about neck level and inhale. Total turn on. *Also being picked up in a big hug. I am talking literally swept of my feet. I like knowing my man is strong.*


Same as my wife.
[She especially likes it when I lift her off the bed during sex.]


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Nothing made me wild about my ex husband. 

With my exso it was the cute little smile he'd give me, or feeling how he'd get an erection just from hugging and kissing me. I loved that.

I'm w underwater too...that natural man scent mixed w his deodorant drove me wild.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

underwater2010 said:


> I love the smell of his deodarant mixed with his natural "man" smell. I usually just stick my nose right about neck level and inhale. Total turn on. Also being picked up in a big hug. I am talking literally swept of my feet. I like knowing my man is strong.


Yes, yes and yes I love his "man" smell, aftershave mixed with him. And the being picked up, I used to fight it because I felt like I would be too heavy for him but he is a big, strong man, now I wrap my legs around him when he does it.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

The smell of his body wash, deodorant, his biceps/triceps, he has the sexiest smile (he has one dimple)......I don't know....he is sex personified to me. Plus, I love how he is so tall and looks down at me, so damn hot!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

When he wears his uniform. He has a pilot's uniform for work, and he is a volunteer firefighter on his days off. Rarrr! Love a guy in a uniform; says masculine competence to me!


----------



## exhaustedwife (Oct 15, 2012)

Sometimes it's the way he walks, his crooked little smile. . .

Sometimes it's the flowers and candy and romantic little nothings, sometimes it's him coming on to me, sometimes it's just me wanting to come on to him. 

Sometimes, it's the way he breathes on the back of my neck while we are watching a movie, but mostly. . .

It's when he tells me how much he loves and cares about me, and how I am the center of his universe. . .

I love the way he smells with his cologne on. . .

some times it's the confidence in his voice. . .


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He has a certain devilish smile. omg.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

AsTheStoryGoes said:


> Sometimes it's when he's not even trying to "entice" me. He won't even be looking at me or he'll be busy doing something, and I'll admire him from afar. The way he's concentrating on something or the way he stands..just his overall masculine-ness (lol) will get me going. Other times, the way he looks at me or how his voice sounds when he's all hot and bothered, I just love it.


Me too!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Soifon said*: My SO is a blue collar guy and that drives me crazy. When he comes home all dirty from work, watching him work on his truck or my car.










This is what I was going to say.... I just have an appreciation for a working man in his steel toed boots......something about his body in those greasy levi's - he's got this one light blue t-shirt, even has holes in it for goodness sakes but I love it on him... And like today...he was out there laying on the cement in the garage fixing our son's car.... when he comes in....all greasy, hair a little disheveled, I just want to rescue him, make him feeeeel good. 



> *AstheStoryGoes said*: He won't even be looking at me or he'll be busy doing something, and I'll admire him from afar. The way he's concentrating on something or the way he stands.


 I'm guilty of this too....I'll see him from a distance... looking at tools at a Flea Market, talking to a friend laughing...looking him up & down -checking him out...thinking.....mmmmm I'm happy he's mine to take home, an excitement there...but too, a feeling of warmness washes over me... 

And he is such a humble man, as I have told him I do this out & about .... I even add ~ licking my lips .. he tells me I am WARPED... but I know he loves that I feel this way.

The thing about the smell is interesting... I read a little about "pheromones" once....it says the scent of someone we're attracted too just smells lovely ..but if we are "related" to them, we will be repulsed -I can vouch for this with our 15 yr old son... oh my goodness ! Puberty is killer !!! And it's so funny, his GF wrote him this romantic "365 reasons why I love you" for their anniversary...one of those was ...."I love how you smell".....when I read this, I was :rofl: & :rofl:....thinking that is freaking amazing...really ! how can she feel that way [email protected]#$%

How my husband treats me, the way he looks at me, reaches for my hand, holds me & runs his fingers through my hair, the things he says, I feel his







always ... I wish he had more of those spontaneous erections going on...but I do wear the man out  ....he still surprises me though ~ Oh those moments are like pure Heaven...the little girl in the candy store comes alive. 

Nothing is sweeter than getting our hormones stirred for each other... then just watching the look on his face & the feel of his every touch. Some things just never grow old ~ but are new every morning.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh ....and a little bit of stubble... clean shaven is OK.... No ZZtop look for me! .... But when the husband is wearing a little stubble...that does me in... the rugged look is very fine.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

It's his smell. Underneath the cologne. It drives me nuts. 
Or it's when I see another girl looking at him. I get very possessive. 
When he tells me "no" about anything and then later on does it anyway. Seeing him excel at something. Hell, even a videogame and I'm all on board :rofl:

Ohh and the way he dresses! Hubba hubba. Classy but manly.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Nothing about my ex. He was so extreme Alpha he was a narcissistic PITA know-it-all. I'm not sure why I married him except he seemed very manly and capable and that was attractive to a naive 20y/o.

Boyfriend - his eyes... somewhere between navy blue and dark slate grey and usually guarded but when he let's me 'in' I'm gone.

His smell and the little kind gestures - opening the door and holding out his hand for me to take as I step down out of his SUV... hold the door to a restaurant open and as I go through, putting his hand at the small of my back.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> .........that just builds instant sexual tension and drives you wild?
> 
> I'm not just talking about sexting,or romantic gestures.
> I'm talking about the " man " stuff about him , the way he looks,smells or the way he walks or whatever.
> ...


I love the way my husband puts on or takes off his clothing. Just the way he pulls his shirt over his head in such a "manly" way, I guess that is how I would describe it, but it drives me wild. I love watching him dress. Might sound odd, but I love it. 

I also love his smell. When we're hugging, I snuggle close to the nape of his neck, to take in a deeper breath. No better smell in the world.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

It's his eyes. He's a scorpio and he has these piercing blue eyes that make me just melt when he looks at me intently.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

His natural scent. And seeing him naked.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> *I love the way my husband puts on or takes off his clothing.*


interesting.

I absolutely love to see my wife dressing and undressing.
Turns me on just to look at her do it.


----------



## gumby0811 (Oct 14, 2012)

There's a certain smile he gets when i look good. and also the way he takes his shirt off when he knows I'm looking, slower than normal and extremely sexy.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My h has beautiful eyes... very blue. His eyes say so much.
They tell me he loves me, that he wants to jump me, they show his frustration and his concerns... the list goes on.

Some evenings while i'm cooking dinner he'll sit at the kitchen bench and chat but i'm always aware of his eyes on me. 

When we have sex he has a way of looking at me that just ... melts me.

I love eyes... I think they are a beautiful bodypart... windows to the soul.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Is anyone else reading this and pretty much nodding their head at most of the posts? I am, he is all that and more


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Current spouse... (since I've never gave it up to anyone before him). What makes me want to jump him would be these traits...

1. His dominating take charge nature.
2. His confidence.. even if he seems a tad... well more then a tad egotistical.
3. This one is strange as hell I know but anytime I see him act aggressively I get turned on.
4. His coy, confident, sexy smirk.
5. His spontanious sweep me off my feet moments.
6. His eyes... they are my fav color... green.
7. The way he raises a brow and wiggles it. 
8. His accent and when he speaks french.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

